# If horses were in high school.....



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quarter Horse For Stud, Minnesota, Waterville


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

???? It's a stud ad, not a video?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Crap!! Sorry wrong thing!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Love the video! Cute and funny.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

OK The Appoloosa one make me fall out of my chair!!! I would say jasper is between an appoloosa and a shetland pony!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

:lol:That was awesome


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

hahaha thats so funny!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

_I watched it like 6 times lol._


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

aww thats cute :]] but whats the paint horse?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

InBox said:


> aww thats cute :]] but whats the paint horse?


Yeah I asked the same lol but D is totally an Appy:lol:


----------

